# Other Programming > AJAX >  Ajax live search with selectbox and price slider

## kb5220

*Hello Developer,*

I started with a small projeckt and now i come to a small problem. Where i need to use Ajax/Jquery. And since i dont have the most experience with *Jquery / Ajax*, Would I like to ask for help.

*The problem:*
I have some *search criteria* as *Category, Language, Day, Month as selectbox. And a price slider*.

What i think should happen, when i come to the site. Then make a load of all the data from the database. Then when i start with select the search criteria on select box to filter the results live. without to call the database agian.

Because we have all take all the data from the database to with the filter we only filter out what we need.

The reason i didn't want that is because it will cost alot of extra calls to the database, so to save a lot of HTTP Request.  :Smilie: 

Hope there are some who can help me with this

Thanks in advance  :Big Grin:

----------

